# HELP! Prolonged ear infection...



## dilhrchick (Dec 21, 2012)

My Koda has had an ear infection in both ears for well over a year now. He's been to the same vet twice for it and both times they gave me the same meds (ear drops), but it still didn't clear up the infection. It helped a little, but it just comes back and gets progressively worse.

At this point, my hubby is out of work and we don't have the approximate $150 it will cost to go to a different vet to get his ears taken care of. They are red, itchy and painful to him and he's constantly shaking his head. Sometimes he scratches so bad his ears bleed. I don't know what to do since I don't have the $$ to take him to the vet now. Please help........


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I feel your pain. I had the same problem with my dog last year. Months and months of ear pain and scratching until they bled. I have 2 different vets and both had different medicines. 

Try Zymox to start. I needed to clean my dog's ears twice a day. 
Zymox Ear Cleanser for Dogs and Cats | NationalPetPharmacy

Unfortunately, Zymox did not cure my dog, but it helped a lot. 

What ultimately worked for my dog was an ear cleaner with Borax (sodium borate) in it. So, I think my dog's ears were probably a yeast infection. 

Maybe somebody has a more experience, but like I said, my poor dog suffered for months until I finally got it straightened out. 

http://dogaware.com/health/ears.html#solutions


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't know about a really bad ear infection, but for occasional flareups I use 1/2 white vinegar and 1/2 water. I understand the $$ situation, as life has thrown us a curve also. Hope that your future will get better and that you find something to work for your Koda's ears. 

Also try the search in the black line at the top of the page, I think that there was a discussion a few days ago about the same thing. Good luck.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i have literally spent thousands of dollars on kyra's ears over the years. as i work in a hospital i have also tried people meds with out success. over the summer i cultured her ears, came back with mrsa and a couple other things with out senceativity to antibiotics. i just bought zymox yesterday for 21 dollars and change. we will see if this works. worth a shot as i have exhausted all people and vet script meds. the label says it is effective in treating mrsa, but i highly doubt this.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

"Blue Power Ear Cleaner" 

INGREDIENTS:
16 Oz. bottle of Isopropyl Alcohol (standard 70%)
4 Tablespoons of Boric Acid Powder
16 Drops of Gentian Violet Solution 1% 
Mix together in alcohol bottle and shake well.

*http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/Adobe/Blue%20Power%20Ear%20Treatment.pdf*


Never tried this, but I have heard from people who's dogs were having recurring ear infections that it is a god send. Please do this outside though, as it is pretty messy.

Ideally, you want to get to the root cause of the ear infections, but this may help get you through the holidays and provide relief for your pup.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Huntergreen...read this about MRSA, although doesn't specify how, you cna look into w/your vet - I know B12 comes in injections so why not B3

Vitamin B3 may help in fight against staph infections, ?superbugs? | News & Research Communications | Oregon State University

Raw Organic cold pressed coconut oil (Nutiva), I use by swabing some on a soft white cloth (T-shirt material) and rubbing in the ear allowing enough to melt into the canal...this kills yeast and bacteria and emulsifies the gunk to bring up to the surface...was the only thing I tried that works and he will let me do.

You can get Goldenseal or Mullien tincture (in alcohol), melt couple tbslps. of coconut oil (not in micro), put in shot glass and then glass in hot (not boiling)water bath and add 20 drops of tincture and mix, drizzle melted oil into each ear - about a tsp. each. Massage the base of the ear to work in, allow head shake and swab gunk out as it comes up...do 2x a day..should make about 3 days worth. Just resubmerge the shot glass in hot water to melt.

You can sub olive oil or sweet almond oil, but coconut oil has healing properties of it's own.

You can also crush fresh garlic and allow to infuse in oil for 20 mins, strain the garlic use alone or w/goldenseal

Perhaps garlic gelcaps, and pierce and add to oil - not sure if has the same healing properties of fresh garlic


----------



## mcavan (Nov 2, 2005)

We battled years of ear infections, scratching so much Oeska would get hematoma's that needed surgical repair from the scratching and head shaking and none of the topical medications worked for her. Finally we consulted with Lew Olson of B-Naturals with all her symptoms, she also had many allergies, yeasty smelling feet/skin, would get hotspots and more....Lew recommended removing ALL carbs from her diet (this was MANY years ago when very few people fed raw) so we switched her to raw, just meat, bones, organ meat (pre packaged BARFWorld products back then) and within days there was an improvement and within a couple of weeks almost of her symptoms dissapeared. She lived many more years, never had another ear infection or hematoma..she still would get a little itchy certain times of the year due to her other allergies (she was also allergic to human dander :-() but nothing like what we saw when she was on dog food.....


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

My last dog came out of the shelter with a bad, painful ear infection. They prescribed Clavimox (a wide-spectrum, powerful oral antibiotic pill). It successfully knocked the infection out, and it didn't come back. We also had to clean the puss out of his ears twice daily with sterile guaze and gentle ear cleaning solution while he was on the antibiotics.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't know if I'd start anything without actually knowing what kind of ear infection your dog has other then to provide pain relief. You can make the problem worse.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

My step mom had a dog that had constant ear infections. It turned out there was a broken bone deep within the ear.

If I were in your shoes, I would tell the new vet's office what is going on with your dog's ears as well as your financial situation. Maybe you can make payments or make some sort of trade in labor. Vets can always use help with cleaning cages if they do boarding.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We have a rescue and occasionally deal with ear infections. 
The last one was a Basset hound. Stubborn ear infection, treated @ the shelter without success. The cleaner they used had alcohol in it and burned his ear so badly he was crying and shaking and trying to bite (we had to muzzle him).

I purchased some Vetericyn just for him. We used Coconut oil (because it was recommended here) and for a day or two it seemed okay but returned with a vengeance and only made his ear a sticky mess.

We then got out the Vetericyn - and within 3 days it was healed.

Vetericyn is mild and doesn't burn or sting, and it kills just about every bacteria and fungus out there.

I would use it again in a heart beat. If not that, then try the Zymox - if you get the Vetericyn, get the biggest bottle you can, which is a spray bottle. 

Spray the Vetericyn into a cup of some sort then draw it up with a syringe. 3cc syringe worked for this Basset. 
Place the Vetericyn in the ear and massage it around and let the dog shake it out.
1x a day was fine in our case. We did use some Otic ointment prescribed by the vet, after the cleaning.

THIS is the advice I followed, it is written by a vet - 
Vetericyn - Wound and Infection Treatment - Broad Spectrum Antimicrobial
Vetericyn is a non-toxic, broad spectrum antimicrobial. It is available as Vetericyn® VF (Veterinary Formula) and Vetericyn®, the over-the-counter formulation. The VF formula is twice as strong as the OTC formula. Puracyn is a similar product, formulated for use in humans.

*Effective Germ Inhibitor*

Vetericyn works because it is similar to what are released by the body's own immune system to fight disease-causing organisms. Neutrophils, part of the white blood cell team, release oxychorine compounds to get rid of these invaders. Vetericyn is a similar oxychorine compound, producing a similar effect; according to in-vitro studies by Vetericyn.
Non-toxic and Non-irritating

Commonly used wound cleaners such as hydrogen peroxide damage tissue on a cellular level, and may prolong healing times. (Not recommended for use in cleaning out wounds.) Vetericyn is a strong oxidant - it disrupts the cell structure of the pathogens (germs) and adds oxygen to the wound area, speeding healing times.

Additional questions? Learn more about Vetericyn® from the manufacturer.

Vetericyn VF in Practice

How does Vetericyn VF compare to more traditional wound management treatments? I interviewed Henry (Hank) Cerny DVM, who has been using Vetericyn VF for about five months on a variety of cases.
Q. How long have you been using Vetericyn in your practice?

A. I have been using Vetericyn for approximately 5 months and have used it on dogs and cats in the treatment of various wounds and allergic skin conditions. I am a dental nerd and use it as a wipe down in the patients mouth prior to dental cleaning, and have used it to flush infected anal sacs with good success.

Q. What are the primary conditions that you use Vetericyn for?

A. The two common topicals I have used in the past are Silvadene for wounds and chlorhexidine containing products for the management of secondary infections in allergic dermatitis patients. I still use these products and like them. Vetericyn in one more product that helps me "win" against the war of infection.

Silvadene, while a great product, can be messy and there is always the risk of an allergic reaction to the ingredients. I like chlorhexidine, but when I worked at the UNL veterinary diagnostic lab we quit using it to clean the biosafety hoods since we could easily culture Pseudomonas and Bacillus spp 30-60 minutes after disinfecting. I had been looking for a product that was effective, non-irritating and not likely to stain the owners couch.

Q. Can you give some examples of typical wound/infection healing with Vetericyn?

1) *Hot spots* - The area was clipped and cleaned using the Vetericyn hydrogel. I have the clients spray the affected skin 2-3 times daily, gently wipe off with a gauze pad and reapply. Based on cytology, I treat the infection(s) with an oral antibiotic / anti-yeast, and give a short course of corticosteroids for the pruritis. I have not used Vetericyn as a sole treatment for hotspots.

2) *Otitis externa* - A very large dog (115 lbs) who originally presented for a secondary yeast infection (cytology) on a Friday. I sent ear cleaner and Otomax ointment. The owner called the following Tuesday to say that when she cleaned the ears she was now getting a thin ropy brownish material from both ears and the dog was very pruritic (itchy).

On recheck, it was predominately gram negative (sent off for culture and was Proteus mirabilis, resistant to almost everything but Baytril - the owner about passed out at the cost of Baytril or Zeniquin.). The owner wasn't able to clean the sore ears at home so *I boarded the dog and cleaned the ears (filled the ear canals with Vetericyn solution, placed a cotton ball in the opening and rubbed vigorously) twice daily, followed by Otomax ointment. Within 4 days , the dog was doing much better and I sent home to continue treatment for the next 2 weeks.
*
I have treated several cases of yeast and bacterial otitis externa and have found that Vetericyn alone is not very effective as a sole agent and still send either Otomax or Tresaderm to use after cleaning. The nice thing is that Vetericyn does not irritate a sore ear and is safe even if the tympanic membrane is ruptured.

3) Hit by Car - This s not a labeled use of the product. I had a hit by car Belgian Malinois who had a radial ulna compound fracture with gravel, dirt and God knows what else in the wound. After clipping and cleaning, I sprayed the exposed bone down with the Vetericyn solution (also started on Cefazolin). Repaired the fracture and had no complications with infections.

Thank you, Dr. Cerny for sharing your comments and experiences using Vetericyn VF.

Tip: A wound cleanser such as Vetericyn is an essential item for your pet's first aid kit.


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

Do not use the blue power formula unless you are certain that the ear drum is intact--the alcohol can cause nerve damage if it enters the middle ear. Chronic, severe ear infections can erode the ear drum.


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

go to a different vet, get a deep ear swab have it cultured, and treat the problem with the correct medicine.

many infections are resistant to normal medicines


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Rallhaus said:


> go to a different vet, get a deep ear swab have it cultured, and treat the problem with the correct medicine.
> 
> many infections are resistant to normal medicines


This! I'm dealing with an ear infection that I'm pretty sure my dog has had his whole life. We recently had it cultured to see what we're fighting. If it's been infected for a year you really need to get a culture instead of throwing more and more stuff at it that's not effective. That's what all my dog's previous owners did and he has a very antibiotic resistant bacteria in his ear.

Good luck! I know it's hard to see them in pain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Please think twice about using vinegar or alcohol in the raw ear. Witch hazel works just as well, with no sting. 
See this page.... Ear infection treatment works!

And yes, making sure the ear drum is intact is quite important.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'd still go with a proven germ killer like Vetericyn  
And I didn't use to think that - I couldn't figure out why people were raving, but now I can! 
The only drawback is the cost, but we order online so stuff isn't as expensive that way.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I was going to recommend Vetericyn ! that and Zymox , both are anti-fungal . Vetericyn even has ear wash on its label as an application. Were you aware that there are two strenghts . One is (0.00 3?) and the stronger solution is (0.008%)


Next you have to address the reason why this ear is gunking up - change the terrain .


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The only way to stop the ear infections is to determine what is CAUSING them.

You can treat the infections over and over and over again but until you find the SOURCE of the problem they will just keep coming back.

I used Zymox for my Cocker when he would get into some carbs (his ears would flare up instantly). It doesn't hurt like some of the other medications.

Once you start treating the infection you need to address the cause of it or it will keep coming back.

What food are you feeding? What treats does the dog get? What type of environment does the dog live in?


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

My old dog would get ear infections usually from getting water in her ears. If she was bathed or in the rain and you didnt dry her ears really well...BAM ear infection.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

carmspack said:


> I was going to recommend Vetericyn ! that and Zymox , both are anti-fungal . Vetericyn even has ear wash on its label as an application. Were you aware that there are two strenghts . One is (0.00 3?) and the stronger solution is (0.008%)
> 
> 
> Next you have to address the reason why this ear is gunking up - change the terrain .


I agree. Get the ear cleaned then treat. Free radicles may be culprit - try finding ear drops that contain antioxidants such as Eartec for Cats and Dogs.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I didn't read the whole thread..probably already recommended but I would want the vet to look down in the ear, a good exam. They can see if the ear drum is intact or if "something" is down in there.


----------



## Elton (Dec 20, 2012)

*Ears Infections*

My GSD had continual ear infections. My new vet said they were caused by allergies. My dog has food allergies. After I changed his food, no more ear infections.


----------

